# Beef Bones & Bone Question.....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have not went to feeding 100% raw as I just have not read or researched enough on it & afraid I will not give them all they need vit, etc wise.

Anyway, I do give raw with TOTW at times, mainly chicken wings or turkey necks.

I just had someone my GF knows butcher up a cow, think process place. Anyway, I have a huge bag of many szs of bones, not sure what is what. Some look like ribs. Just wondered, are there any beef bones or any bones for that matter that are NOT safe? I know not cooked & do stay away from smoked. I tend to give thawed of froze.

If you have a dog that swallows chicken wings whole after 1 crunch, what to do there? This is thawed or froze. Bad boy Shadow! 

Thanks


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

do NOTTTTT give rib bones. One of my shepherds Cracked her molars on them


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh crap, the way this was butchered, I am really havin a hard time telling what is what.  Just gave some to the dogs on this rainy day & all bones are froze solid. One dog done so far, within 25 mins.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW, how did you find a cracked tooth? Bad me, but I hardly look at the dogs teeth.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LuvourGSDs said:


> BTW, how did you find a cracked tooth? Bad me, but I hardly look at the dogs teeth.



I do check at times, but guess just don't make it a daily or weekly basis. Did your dogs tooth get infected or how did you find? 

That's the scary thing about feeding raw.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I check teeth about once every 2 months when I remember. I like my dogs to know the command "show me!" Which means let me look at your teeth without swinging your head wildly. 

I also play a game with them where they show me, then I pat them and pet them excitedly, then I make them show me again, then the game starts again. that way they think its funny.

I had the vet check her teeth out. She said it isn't causing her pain and isn't risking infection but to keep a close watch on them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

4TheDawgies said:


> I check teeth about once every 2 months when I remember. I like my dogs to know the command "show me!" Which means let me look at your teeth without swinging your head wildly.
> 
> I also play a game with them where they show me, then I pat them and pet them excitedly, then I make them show me again, then the game starts again. that way they think its funny.
> 
> I had the vet check her teeth out. She said it isn't causing her pain and isn't risking infection but to keep a close watch on them.



Cool, we need to learn that game! Do you feel rib bone did the job?

Any other bones to avoid?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Cool, we need to learn that game! Do you feel rib bone did the job?
> 
> Any other bones to avoid?


I firmly believe the rib bones did the job. It's the most dense bone we've ever fed. The dogs normally get chicken of turkey bones or at most a pork neck. 

Our raw feeding co-op group had a lot of rib bones so we grabbed a few to try. I checked teeth a few days after we started using ribs and found that. Thankfully its only the one dog who chipped. But they are really decent size chips  thankfully no harmful damage but quite upsetting to see it on my 4 year old baby


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

As for other bones to avoid. Steer clear of weight bearing bones. I only recommend fowl and smaller animal bones.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

4TheDawgies said:


> As for other bones to avoid. Steer clear of weight bearing bones. I only recommend fowl and smaller animal bones.



Any good examples? I know chicken wings & quarters are good, also turkey necks. That is all I have gave other than buying beef soup bones. This bag is big & dogs would luv I'm sure, but does look like ribs b/c cut long & thin. Just not sure what all cuts are.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Beef knuckle bones are ok to give as chew toys. The leg bones are very hard - can damage teeth if you have an aggressive chewer.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Beef knuckle bones are ok to give as chew toys. The leg bones are very hard - can damage teeth if you have an aggress
> ive chewer.



So, no real good beef bones but knuckle? Like to give as a chew type goodie. If we have beef butchered again, just knuckle then? Any suggestion about ribs I do have?

What types of raw meat do ya all give for feeding purpose & how much do you feed?

Anything else to use for chewing purpose?

Also, anything you can do other than NOT feed for a dog that swallows whole?

Thanks


----------

